

Show HN: Improve your pull request quality with automatic linting - nl5887
https://linthub.io/

======
Mithaldu
Your frontpage needs work. Don't just describe what it does, put up
screenshots. As it is, i don't trust it to have access my full personal data
(?!) and making a test pull request is too much effort.

~~~
nl5874
Thanks! We'll work on the frontpage, add some more screenshots and info to the
homepage.

